# ongewenste bellers



## Hans Molenslag

Welk woord gebruiken jullie in de dagelijkse praktijk voor een medewerker van een callcenter die je ongewenst opbelt om je iets aan te smeren, of voor zo'n ongewenst telefoongesprek dat je meteen wegdrukt?

A: _Ik hoorde dat er iemand belde. Wie was het?_
B: _O, niemand. Het was weer zo'n_ ...........​


----------



## Red Arrow

"Het was weer een of andere enquête," zeggen we hier.

Maar goed, aangezien we op zoek zijn naar een persoon. Enquêteur? Opiniepeiler? (Alhoewel niet elke enquête over je opinie gaat)


----------



## Suehil

In het Engels is het een 'cold caller' en zo ver ik weet wordt dat ook in het Nederlands gebruikt.


----------



## bibibiben

Suehil said:


> In het Engels is het een 'cold caller' en zo ver ik weet wordt dat ook in het Nederlands gebruikt.



_Cold caller_ is niet echt een woord dat in alle lagen van de bevolking bekend is. Het klinkt als marketingtaal. Ik denk dat _enquêteur_ (als het echt om een enquête gaat), _telemarketeer_ en _callcentermedewerker/callcenterstudent_ gebruikelijkere woorden zijn. Zelf gebruik ik het vaakst _telemarketeer_.


----------



## eno2

Keus genoeg.
Een belbelhamel
Een belbelager.
Een belboei.

Mijn voorkeur gaat naar belboei.


----------



## Peterdg

bibibiben said:


> _Cold caller_ is niet echt een woord dat in alle lagen van de bevolking bekend is.


Ik had er ook nog nooit van gehoord.

Ik zeg gewoonlijk "televerkoper" als het deftig moet zijn. Als het niet deftig moet zijn: een "ambetanterik" of "onnozelaar".

PS. Zijn er nu werkelijk echt mensen die daar ooit naar luisteren?


----------



## Red Arrow

Ik had nog nooit van cold caller of telemarketeer gehoord. (Mijn spellingchecker zet er zelfs een rood lijntje onder, maar dat wil niet veel zeggen)
Telemarketeer klinkt sowieso als een woord uit de bedrijfswereld. Dat soort woordenschat interesseert me niet echt.


> Ik zeg gewoonlijk "televerkoper" als het deftig moet zijn. Als het niet deftig moet zijn: een "ambetanterik" of "onnozelaar".


Volgens mij is Hans niet op zoek naar een dialectwoord. (ambetant = Frans)


> PS. Zijn er nu werkelijk echt mensen die daar ooit naar luisteren?


Het duurt nochtans maar vijftien minuutjes


----------



## Peterdg

Red Arrow :D said:


> (ambetant = Frans)


Komt van het Frans, maar is wel degelijk Nederlands. "Ambetant" staat in het groene boekje en in mijn oude van Dale staat "embetant" (wel met de vermelding "niet algemeen").


----------



## eno2

> ambetant am·be·tant bijvoeglijk naamwoord • ambetanter, ambetantst na 1950◻Fransembêtant BE; spreektaal1vervelend, naar2wrevelig, prikkelbaar


 Dikke VD online.


----------



## Peterdg

Wat is er mis met spreektaal? Ik zei toch: "als het niet deftig moet zijn". Spreektaal is ook Nederlands. Wat men in België (wel, in Vlaanderen) spreekt, is ook Nederlands.


----------



## eno2

Zei ik dat er iets mis was met spreektaal?  Altijd direct op je paard . Ik ben bereid ambetant met hand en tand te verdedigen, zo niet met mijn leven. Het is met een a en niet met een e.  En tegenwoordig is de aanduiding BE (Belgisch of Belgisch Nederlands) en niet "niet algemeen".
Plus de bijkomende informatie "spreektaal". Bij deze (vond ik die drie dingen de moeite om mijn pas aangeschafte Dikke te citeren).


----------



## Peterdg

Je hebt BE en spreektaal wel in koeien van letters gezet zonder enige commentaar. Dat is hetzelfde als iemand terugfluiten.


----------



## eno2

Je hoeft me niet te bedanken voor de recentste informatie maar je moet  mij ook geen  bedoelingen aan te wrijven die ik niet heb. Spreektaal fluit niemand terug.

PS Commentaar hoefde niet want dit is een off-topic spin off. Trouwens het citaat spreekt voor zichzelf.


----------



## Peterdg

eno2 said:


> maar je moet mij ook niet bedoelingen aanwrijven die ik niet heb.


Zet er dan effe een woordje commentaar bij zodat iedereen weet wat je ermee bedoelt (ik bedoel met die grote letters).


----------



## eno2

Jonge jonge Peter, it's all in the eye of the beholder. 

Het woord interesseert mij, maar het is off topic, no comment.


----------



## Red Arrow

Ik heb ook niets tegen spreektaal hoor. Ik wou het alleen even duidelijk maken.

Als enkel AN Nederlands zou zijn, waarom zou het dan "Algemeen Nederlands" heten en niet gewoon Nederlands?


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Ik bedoelde: hoe duiden jullie deze beroepsgroep en/of de bijbehorende telefoongesprekken in alledaags taalgebruik aan? Scheldwoorden die op iedereen kunnen slaan en zelfverzonnen woorden die niemand kent, vallen af. (En ja, als ik in een bepaalde regionale variëteit van het Nederlands geïnteresseerd was, zou ik dat wel hebben aangegeven.)

Ik ken uiteraard de term _telemarketeer_ en in een context waarin formele vaktaal vereist is, zou ik die zelf ook gebruiken. Maar in gewone spreektaal blijk ik bijvoorbeeld te zeggen:

_er was weer een verkoper aan de lijn
ik heb een app geïnstalleerd om verkoopgesprekken te blokkeren_​
Daar was ik me niet eens van bewust, tot een collega, die er plezier in schept om me op taalfouten te betrappen, er iets van zei. (_'Verkoper'? Zo heet dat toch niet?_)

Iets vergelijkbaars is de term voor een mobiele telefoon. Ik merk dat ik al enige tijd gewoon _telefoon_ zeg.


----------



## bibibiben

_Telemarketeer_ is in elk geval in Nederland heel gebruikelijk. Zomaar wat quotes geplukt van sites die niet bepaald bekend staan om verheven taalgebruik of marketingkoeterwaals:

"inderdaad als mensen me zo graag willen spreken moeten ze ook maar gewoon kunnen zeggen wie ze zijn. Vaak *als* ik dan eens opneem, dan heb weer zo'n crappy telemarketeertrut aan de telefoon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





"

"Is altijd wel geinig als je weer zo'n telemarketeer aan de lijn krijgt, kijken hoelang je zo'n figuur aan de praat kunt houden voor je ze met een lekker subtiele opmerking afpoeiert..."

"Waarschijnlijk zo'n kut telemarketeer, of Rick nog interesse heeft in een vodafone abonnementje."

"Tring! Hallo. Goedenavond. U spreekt met telemarketeer Wouter van de KeukenKampioen. Ik heb een ontzettend klotenbaan, waarbij ik hardwerkende mensen, die 's avonds dingen te doen hebben zoals eten koken, RTL Boulevard kijken en/of de kinderen voorlezen per telefoon lastig val met allerlei vragen over shitproducten, zoals pensioenen, abonnementen op dode bomen, hypotheken, loterijen, energiemaatschappijen en keukens, kortom, dingen die niemand wil hebben, en al helemaal niet telefonisch."

De lijst is eindeloos ...


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Oké, dan zeg ik de volgende keer _kuttelemarketeer_ in het bijzijn van m'n collega. Zijn we weer helemaal bij de tijd. Benieuwd hoe ze daarop zal reageren.


----------



## Red Arrow

Verkopers? Bellen er bij jullie verkopers?! Wat hebben jullie geluk zeg. Dan zeg je gewoon: "Niet geïnteresseerd!"
Ik krijg altijd stomme enquêtes. En dan zeggen die mensen: "Het is keibelangrijk en duurt niet lang!" En dan voel ik me de hele dag schuldig dat ik de telefoon heb afgelegd... : /


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Red Arrow :D said:


> Verkopers? Bellen er bij jullie verkopers?! Wat hebben jullie geluk zeg. Dan zeg je gewoon: "Niet geïnteresseerd!"
> Ik krijg altijd stomme enquêtes.


Ja, enquêtes ook wel, maar geregeld van die telemarketeers die me een of ander telefoon-, tv- of internetabonnement willen aansmeren.


----------



## Red Arrow

Hans M. said:


> Ja, enquêtes ook wel, maar geregeld van die telemarketeers die me een of ander telefoon-, tv- of internetabonnement willen aansmeren.


Bij ons krijgen we tegenwoordig dan een brief met "U krijgt vanaf volgende maand een nieuw abonnement!" en dan moet je zélf naar de klantendienst bellen om het te annuleren. (Dat heeft Proximus ons al een paar keer geflikt. Schandalig eigenlijk...)

Maar nu ga ik off-topic.


----------



## eno2

Hans M. said:


> Ik bedoelde: hoe duiden jullie deze beroepsgroep en/of de bijbehorende telefoongesprekken in alledaags taalgebruik aan? Scheldwoorden die op iedereen kunnen slaan en *zelfverzonnen woorden die niemand kent, vallen af. *(En ja, als ik in een bepaalde regionale variëteit van het Nederlands geïnteresseerd was, zou ik dat wel hebben aangegeven.)
> 
> Ik ken uiteraard de term _telemarketeer_ en in een context waarin formele vaktaal vereist is, zou ik die zelf ook gebruiken. Maar in gewone spreektaal blijk ik bijvoorbeeld te zeggen:
> 
> _er was weer een verkoper aan de lijn
> ik heb een app geïnstalleerd om verkoopgesprekken te blokkeren_​
> Daar was ik me niet eens van bewust, tot een collega, die er plezier in schept om me op taalfouten te betrappen, er iets van zei. (_'Verkoper'? Zo heet dat toch niet?_)
> 
> Iets vergelijkbaars is de term voor een mobiele telefoon. Ik merk dat ik al enige tijd gewoon _telefoon_ zeg.



Telemarketeer krijg ik niet over de lippen. Beroepsbeller wel.

Geen enkel van de voorgestelde Nederlandse woorden  hier bevat het aspect "ongewenst", integendeel, ze negeren het straal. Je zal daarvoor een neologisme of een leenwoord nodig hebben om die belbelagers  aan te duiden, of je dat nu bevalt of niet.

Toen ik nog vodafone España klant was, belden hun  beroepsbellers me regelmatig. Hetzelfde voor enkele beleggingsfirma's, en dat zijn internationale gesprekken. Zeggen dat je niet geïnteresseerd bent is onvoldoende, die getrainde belbulldogs (die een grondige In-House opleiding krijgen en een dito controle) gaan gewoon door, je moet daadwerkelijk zelf ophangen. Dan bellen ze terug onder het mom dat de lijn verbroken werd.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

eno2 said:


> Geen enkele van de voorgestelde Nederlandse woorden hier bevat het aspect "ongewenst", integendeel, ze negeren het straal. Je zal daarvoor een neologisme of een leenwoord nodig hebben om die belbelagers aan te duiden, of je dat nu bevalt of niet.


Ik zal mijn vraag nog een keer toelichten, want dat is blijkbaar nodig. Ik wilde graag horen met welke woorden die beroepsgroep in de dagelijkse praktijk wordt aangeduid, d.w.z. in doodgewoon alledaags taalgebruik. Letterlijk dat en niets anders. Als ik iets anders had bedoeld of als ik specifieke voorwaarden in gedachte had gehad waaraan die woorden moesten voldoen, zou ik dat hebben aangegeven. Voorwaarde was dus niet dat je per se uit het woord moet kunnen afleiden dat die telefoontjes ongewenst zijn. En ik vroeg al helemaal niet: verzin ter plekke een geheel nieuw woord.

Dat belet natuurlijk niet dat je bij een onderwerp als dit even een zijsprongetje maakt en bijvoorbeeld je eigen neologismen in de groep gooit, maar dat is niet waar het mij als steller van de oorspronkelijke vraag om ging.


----------



## AllegroModerato

Voor de beller zelf zou ik "telefonische verkoper" gebruiken. Voor het beroep "telefonische verkoop" of "telemarketing". Maar om een dergelijk belletje aan te duiden gebruik ik meestal "reclame":

- _Wie was dat?
- Reclame._


----------



## eno2

Hans M. said:


> Welk woord gebruiken jullie in de dagelijkse praktijk voor een medewerker van een callcenter die je ongewenst opbelt om je iets aan te smeren, of voor zo'n ongewenst telefoongesprek dat je meteen wegdrukt?
> 
> A: _Ik hoorde dat er iemand belde. Wie was het?_
> B: _O, niemand. Het was weer zo'n_ ...........​


Ongewenst in de titel, en twee keer ongewenst in de O.P. , wel degelijk een specifieke voorwaarde zou ik zo denken.

Ik beschouw mijn neologismen-zijsprongetje als beïndigd, maar een term als beroepsbeller verdient het opgepikt te worden.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

eno2 said:


> Ongewenst in de titel, en twee keer ongewenst in de O.P. , wel degelijk een specifieke voorwaarde zou ik zo denken.


Nee, voor de *vierde keer* inmiddels, ik vroeg naar woorden die *in de dagelijkse praktijk* worden gebruikt. Ik zei niet: jongens, help me om een goed woord te vinden of te verzinnen waaruit ongewenstheid/afkeuring/ergernis valt af te lezen.

Kunnen we er nu over ophouden?


----------



## Hans Molenslag

AllegroModerato said:


> Voor de beller zelf zou ik "telefonische verkoper" gebruiken. Voor het beroep "telefonische verkoop" of "telemarketing". Maar om een dergelijk belletje aan te duiden gebruik ik meestal "reclame":
> 
> - _Wie was dat?
> - Reclame._


Aha, bedankt, daar hebben we dan toch weer het begrip _verkoper/verkoop_.

_Reclame_ zou ik zelf niet op gekomen zijn, maar waarom niet eigenlijk? Ik zie nu trouwens dat er ook mensen zijn die het _telefoonspam_ of _telefonische spam_ noemen.


----------



## ThomasK

eno2 said:


> Keus genoeg.
> Een belbelhamel
> Een belbelager.
> Een belboei.
> 
> Mijn voorkeur gaat naar belboei.


Vind ik hele leuke suggesties, vooral 1 en 3. Kunnen we geen nieuwe rubriek openen met eigen vondsten voor fenomenen, irritante en andere???
De 'cold caller' kende ik ook niet, wel een 'cold mailing'. leuker als het een Nederlands woord is, vind ik...


----------



## eno2

ThomasK said:


> Kunnen we geen nieuwe rubriek openen met eigen vondsten voor fenomenen, irritante en andere???



Ik gebruik daarvoor de draad van YellowOnline "Taalleemtes".


----------



## ThomasK

Juist, maar dat is natuurlijk veel breder en minder speels...


----------



## eno2

Het is wel een kans om niet voor ieder problematisch vertaalbaar woord of lacune een afzonderlijke draad te moeten opstarten. Normaal worden "algemene" draden niet getolereerd...


----------



## ThomasK

Oh I know, I know!


----------



## bibibiben

Hans M. said:


> Iets vergelijkbaars is de term voor een mobiele telefoon. Ik merk dat ik al enige tijd gewoon _telefoon_ zeg.



Dat gaat in Nederland ook alle kanten op. Ik heb me zien switchen van _mobiele_ naar _mobiel_, naar _nulzes_, naar _gsm_, naar _smartphone_. _Tellie_ heb ik nog niet over mijn lippen kunnen krijgen, maar dat hoeft ook niet meer, want _tel_ is het nu helemaal. Vooral niet _smartphone_ zeggen, dat is mij inmiddels wel duidelijk. Met _tel_ kan ik trouwens goed leven, maar iets zegt me dat dit woord over een jaar of zo ook alweer naar de vuilnisbelt zal zijn verwezen.


----------



## Red Arrow

Ik hoor eigenlijk enkel gsm. Enkel mensen met een iPhone zeggen 'iPhone'. En op het journaal zeggen ze 'smartphone'.

Van nulzes en tel had ik eigenlijk nog nooit gehoord.


----------

